# Raubfischrute für rhein



## wowa777 (5. November 2015)

Hallo Freunde,
Ich habe seit kurzer Zeit gefallen am jiggen / faulenzen gefunden. Nun möchte ich mir eine neue rute kaufen, am besten soll diese so günstig wie möglich sein...
Ich angel am Rhein und habe meist gummifische(7-12cm) und einen jig Kopf mit(14-24)Gramm am Ende der Schnur. Geangelt wird auf zander / barsch.
Wäre da die daiwa sweepfire dafür geeignet ? Oder könnt ihr mir was anderes empfehlen?


----------



## Angler9999 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Schau mal hier, das findest du bestimmt deine Rute.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=15970787


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Die Sweepfire ist zu weich... "So günstig wie möglich" bedeutet bei diesen Ruten oftmals das sie Lämmerschwänze sind...

Lass dir beim Händler mal die DAM Effzett SLR in der Version 2,70m/Wg bis 60gr zeigen. 
Auch gut sind die Effzett Yagi.
Hier die 2,59m/12-42gr Version oder die 2,74m Version.

Ansonsten tut es auch die Sänger Pro T. Auch eine schöne Rute für kleines Geld - auch hier solltest du die 2,70m Version bis 60gr nehmen.


----------



## wowa777 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die Sweepfire ist zu weich... "So günstig wie möglich" bedeutet bei diesen Ruten oftmals das sie Lämmerschwänze sind...
> 
> Lass dir beim Händler mal die DAM Effzett SLR in der Version 2,70m/Wg bis 60gr zeigen.
> Auch gut sind die Effzett Yagi.
> ...




Danke erstmals dafür! Die sänger pro T Picker ? Ist das die wo du meinst ? Sie habe ich nämlich... Aber ist doch ne Match rute oder ? Ist doch sehr sehr weich an der Spitze


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Nein... Geh mal mit der Maus in meinem Beitrag oben auf "Sänger Pro T" und klicke dann ;-)


----------



## J&J Fishing (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

also ich fische seit neustem die Hearty Rise EGI C Force Serie in 2,61 und einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30 Gramm. Kostet zwar 180€ ist aber ihr Geld wärt. Die Aktion ist verdammt schnell, die Spitze auch hart genug fürs Jiggen, aber im Drill macht sie auch bei kleinen Fischen mega Spaß. Du kannst mit der Rute auch noch ohne Probleme Twitchbaits und andere Wobbler fischen.
 Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
 Lg Jesko


----------



## Holz Hecht (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> also ich fische seit neustem die Hearty Rise EGI C Force Serie in 2,61 und einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30 Gramm.



30 Gramm Rute am Rhein??#c;+

Er will doch 12 cm Gufis mit bis zu 24 Gramm Fischen,  da würde ich doch eher auf WG 60g+ zurückgreifen...


----------



## wowa777 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



Holz Hecht schrieb:


> 30 Gramm Rute am Rhein??#c;+
> 
> 
> 
> Er will doch 12 cm Gufis mit bis zu 24 Gramm Fischen,  da würde ich doch eher auf WG 60g+ zurückgreifen...




Ja das denke ich auch... Man zähle zum GuFi und dem jigkopf noch den Widerstand des Wassers dazu, beim einkurbeln... Muss die Spitze schon abkönnen


----------



## bennyhill (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> also ich fische seit neustem die Hearty Rise EGI C Force Serie in 2,61 und einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30 Gramm. Kostet zwar 180€ ist aber ihr Geld wärt. Die Aktion ist verdammt schnell, die Spitze auch hart genug fürs Jiggen, aber im Drill macht sie auch bei kleinen Fischen mega Spaß. Du kannst mit der Rute auch noch ohne Probleme Twitchbaits und andere Wobbler fischen.
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
> Lg Jesko


Über viele Jahre  war man sich hier im Forum einig, das insbesondere für* den Rhein *Zwergenruten unter 270m ungeeignet sind. Was sehr gut nachvollziehbare Gründe hat. 
Seit einiger Zeit wird diese immer noch gültige Regel in Zusammenhang mit dem Hearty Rise Hype ignorriert. Aber nach wie vor hat die oben genannte Regel ihre Gültigkeit, und wird durch nachplappern von sogenannten Teamangelexperten(die im Boot auf dem  Muldestausee sitzen) nicht auser Kraft gesetzt. Bei entsprechender Körpergröße sind am Rhein 3 m nicht verkehrt und auf keinen Fall 2,54 m - 2,61 m Bonsaistumpen.


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Die Rheinzanderjigge als Dogma!?

Es soll Menschen geben, die diese Angelart auch mit kürzeren Ruten als den gepredigten 270ern betreiben und die gut damit zurechtkommen. Kein Grund für eine Inquisition, oder!?


----------



## ayron (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Über viele Jahre  war man sich hier im Forum einig, das insbesondere für* den Rhein *Zwergenruten unter 270m ungeeignet sind. Was sehr gut nachvollziehbare Gründe hat.
> Seit einiger Zeit wird diese immer noch gültige Regel in Zusammenhang mit dem Hearty Rise Hype ignorriert. Aber nach wie vor hat die oben genannte Regel ihre Gültigkeit, und wird durch nachplappern von sogenannten Teamangelexperten(die im Boot auf dem  Muldestausee sitzen) nicht auser Kraft gesetzt. Bei entsprechender Körpergröße sind am Rhein 3 m nicht verkehrt und auf keinen Fall 2,54 m - 2,61 m Bonsaistupen.



Und jetzt schilder doch mal deine eigenen und selbst erlebten Erfahrungen. Wer hat denn diese Regel aufgestellt? War doch bestimmt auch ein Teamanglerfuzzi oder Zanderexperte der ersten Stunde oder?
*Ich* *selbst* habe Ruten von 1,80, 1,89, 2,13, 2,40, 2,55 und 2,70 am Rhein gefischt. Alle fischbar! Und gefangen hab ich auch noch - komisch oder? #q


----------



## Holyfield (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Also, 
 ich bin weiss Gott kein Angel- und insbesondere kein Equipmentexperte. Ich verstehe auch meistens kein Wort von dem Fachchinesisch wenn es um Ruten etc. hier in verschiedenen Themengebieten geht. Aber ich gehe gerne und so oft wie möglich Angeln, eigentlich gibt's kaum etwas , das ich lieber mache. Aber zum Thema:
 Ich war ca. 10 mal dieses Jahr am Rhein bei Köln oder Bonn, immer mit verschiedenen Ruten/Rollen. Und ich habe auch mit einer 2,1m Rute Barsche und Zander gefangen, auch mit 2,4 und auch mit 3,0m. Nichts besonders Großes, auch oft nix. Aber ich glaube, wenn man den richtigen Köder mit dem richtigen Gefühl zum richtigen Augenblick präsentiert, fängt man halt den Fisch. und dann ist es völlig egal, ob die Rute nun 10-40gr. Wg hat oder sonstwas oder 30 Euro oder 180 Euro gekostet hat.
 Nicht, dass ich nicht auch immer überlege, was ich am besten mal als nächstes anschaffen will. Aber zu viel theorisieren bringt auch nicht viel. Obwohl es natürlich Spass macht!
 Ist halt nur meine Meinung.
 PETRI !!!


----------



## bennyhill (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



ayron schrieb:


> Und jetzt schilder doch mal deine eigenen und selbst erlebten Erfahrungen. Wer hat denn diese Regel aufgestellt? War doch bestimmt auch ein Teamanglerfuzzi oder Zanderexperte der ersten Stunde oder?
> *Ich* *selbst* habe Ruten von 1,80, 1,89, 2,13, 2,40, 2,55 und 2,70 am Rhein gefischt. Alle fischbar! Und gefangen hab ich auch noch - komisch oder? #q


Ich habe die Gründe für relativ lange Gummifischruten für den Rhein mit Absicht nicht detailiert aufgeführt, a) weil ich das Wissen warum, *voraussetze *und wer es nicht weis, ist mir auch egal...


----------



## bombe20 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

@te
schau dir mal die shimano scimitar an. mit meiner 270 bis 60g war ich an der saale recht zufrieden, bis ich die steckverbindung des spitzenteils in der autotür gekillt habe. mit ca. 50€ mittlere bis obere unterklasse, würde ich sagen. aber warte mal ab, was hier noch so rein kommt.


----------



## siloaffe (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Rheinzanderjigge als Dogma!?
> 
> Es soll Menschen geben, die diese Angelart auch mit kürzeren Ruten als den gepredigten 270ern betreiben und die gut damit zurechtkommen. Kein Grund für eine Inquisition, oder!?



Vollste Zustimmung! 

Hab im Bekanntenkreis Leute die gerne mal 3.30m fischen und andere nix über 2.10 und sie fangen alle sehr gut!
Mir liegt 2.10-2.50 am besten. 
Das liegt an technick Köder persönlichem empfinden.....


----------



## ayron (7. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



bennyhill schrieb:


> ich habe die gründe für relativ lange gummifischruten für den rhein mit absicht nicht detailiert aufgeführt, a) weil ich das wissen warum, *voraussetze *und wer es nicht weis, ist mir auch egal...



ok.



45


----------



## J&J Fishing (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

naja über die Rutenlänge will ich jetzt nicht diskutieren, ich weiß nur das ich mit der Hearty Rise die ich zur Zeit im Einsatz habe schon ein paar Zander fangen konnte, einen auch von 85cm. Allerding fische ich auch an Stellen wo nicht so viel Strömung ist, also zum Thema Wurfgewicht.
 Lg Jesko


----------



## RayZero (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



Holyfield schrieb:


> ...und dann ist es völlig egal, ob die Rute nun 10-40gr. Wg hat oder sonstwas oder 30 Euro oder 180 Euro gekostet hat...



Das kann ich so nicht ganz Teilen. Es gibt wirklich ein paar (wenige) gute Ruten im unteren Preissegment - aber ich finde auch beim Angeln ist es so: wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal.

Natürlich kann man mit der 10€ Rute auch Fische fangen, aber ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Bisse ich schon auf Grund von taubem "Billiggerät" verpasst habe. Seit dem ich etwas mehr Wert auf meine Ausrüstung lege, sehe ich unter Wasser mit ganz anderen Augen :q. Und das ist keine Rechtfertigung oder Einbildung, sondern tatsächlich fakt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



Holyfield schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, wenn man den richtigen Köder mit dem richtigen Gefühl zum richtigen Augenblick präsentiert, fängt man halt den Fisch. und dann ist es völlig egal, ob die Rute nun 10-40gr. Wg hat oder sonstwas oder 30 Euro oder 180 Euro gekostet hat.



Spätestens wenn du das Spektrum reiner Leierköder verlässt,macht sich die Mehrinvestion für einen taktil optimal arbeitenden Taktstock bezahlt.

Das beste Gefühl, nutzt bei fehlender Rückmeldung nämlich nicht wirklich viel[emoji6]


----------



## ronram (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Also ich würde jede Aussage eines Anglers, die auf eine "gültige Regel" hinausläuft,  mit äußerster Vorsicht genießen. 
Ganz besonders wenn derjenige davon ausgeht mehr zu wissen als alle anderen. :-D

Ich fische eine Rute mit 2,55m und komme damit sehr gut klar.
Vorher hatte ich eine mit 2,70m und das hat auch funktioniert. 
Und seit kurzer Zeit hat sich eine in 2,10m dazu gesellt...und das funktioniert ebenfalls.

Liegt vielleicht nicht an der Rutenlänge, sondern am Angler. [emoji14]
Manch einer kann eben nicht mit einem kurzen Stock angeln, andere kommen mit langen Angelruten nicht klar.
Hilft wohl nur das gute alte Ausprobieren um sein persönliches Optimum zu finden. 

Ich für meinen Teil würde keine "lange" Rute mehr benutzen wollen, d.h. 2,70 oder mehr. Zwar funktioniert es bei mir genauso gut, aber wohler fühle ich mich mit etwas weniger Angel in der Hand.


----------



## Angler9999 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Ich habe die Gründe für relativ lange Gummifischruten für den Rhein mit Absicht nicht detailiert aufgeführt, a) weil ich das Wissen warum, *voraussetze *und wer es nicht weis, ist mir auch egal...




Das ist recht armselig.
Wenn man solch Behauptung stellt, sollte man dies auch anbieten zu erklären. Sei es auch per PN.
Wir haben viele im Board die eine gute Spinnrute für die Buhnefischerei suchen. Du würdest denen sicher helfen.
Ich persönlich bin häufig auf Buhnen Fischen. Der Längenvorteil von 30cm mehr Rute ist nicht so gravierend. Es gefühlvolles konzentriertes Fischen ist entscheidender für das "nicht-hängenbleiben" oder dem Fischerfolg. 
Erst gestern hatte ich zwei erfahrene Angler zum ersten Mal auf der Buhne. Ergebnis war, die beiden hatten zusammen mehr Abrisse (ü 20 Abrisse) mit ihren deutlich längeren Ruten, als ich (1Abriss) mit meiner 2,40er. 

Ich sehe es so, dass das Angelgerät gut an die Angelei angepasst sein muss. Da jedes Angeln und Gewässer unterschiedlich ist, muss man eigentlich immer einen Kompromiss eingehen. Der kann kleiner sein oder größer.

Meine 30€ Rute könnte fast mit einer 99€ Rute mithalten. Mit der teuren Rute jedoch nicht. Irgendwo muss sich der Mehrpreis auch bemerkbar machen. Es ist ein bisschen allgemein geschrieben. Aber es muss sich jeder für sich selbst übersetzen.


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



ronram schrieb:


> Also ich würde jede Aussage eines Anglers, die auf eine "gültige Regel" hinausläuft,  mit äußerster Vorsicht genießen.
> Ganz besonders wenn derjenige davon ausgeht mehr zu wissen als alle anderen. :-D
> 
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil würde keine "lange" Rute mehr benutzen wollen, d.h. 2,70 oder mehr. Zwar funktioniert es bei mir genauso gut, aber wohler fühle ich mich mit etwas weniger Angel in der Hand.



Zwei Thesen, die ich blind mitunterschreibe! #6


----------



## M20969 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Solche Aussagen, wie die von bennyhill kannste echt vergessen lieber Rutensuchender. Ich habe auch des öfteren mich von Aussagen hier im Board oder auch aus einschlägigen Fachmagazinen blenden lassen. Mir ist klargeworden, dass es "die perfekte Rute" die eine "perfekte Länge" und das "perfekte Wurfgewicht" hat nicht gibt. Es gibt jedoch die für einen persönlich perfekte Rute, in die man Vertrauen haben sollte. Der eine mag sie kürzer, der andere länger. So ist das nunmal, es gilt auszuprobieren und für sich die richtige Rutenlänge zu ermitteln. Am besten mal mit Bekannten ans Wasser gehen und diejenigen bitten, ihre Ruten mal fischen zu dürfen. Vielleicht ist ja "die Rute" dabei, dir von der Länge und dem Köderkontakt her gefällt. Ich persönlich fische für diesen Zweck, den der Themengründer genannt hat die "P&M Gunki Bushi 260XH (2,60m 15-55 Gramm WG jedoch geht sie locker bis 70gr)" und bin damit super zufrieden. Leider scheint es diese Rute nicht mehr zu geben.
Trotzdem viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach "der Richtige" und bitte gib nix auf solche Aussagen wie von "bennyhill", welche sich wie unbegründete Dummschwätzerei lesen.

MFG
Marcel


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich fische eine Rute mit 2,55m und komme damit sehr gut klar.
> Vorher hatte ich eine mit 2,70m und das hat auch funktioniert.
> Und seit kurzer Zeit hat sich eine in 2,10m dazu gesellt...und das funktioniert ebenfalls.
> 
> Liegt vielleicht nicht an der Rutenlänge, sondern am Angler.



Oder einfach an den Gegebenheiten vor Ort.

Ich nutze von 2,40m bis 2,77m drei Ruten und jede hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

Man sollte sich aber immer wieder mal den Eingangsthread des TE zu Gemüte führen:


wowa777 schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich mir eine neue rute kaufen, am besten soll diese so günstig wie möglich sein...




Da erübrigen sich Beiträge wie:


J&J Fishing schrieb:


> also ich fische seit neustem die Hearty  Rise EGI C Force Serie in 2,61 und einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30 Gramm.  Kostet zwar 180€ ist aber ihr Geld wärt.


Und 30gr WG sind für seine Vorgaben halt nicht geeignet.


wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich angel am Rhein und habe meist gummifische(7-12cm) und einen jig Kopf  mit(14-24)Gramm am Ende der Schnur. Geangelt wird auf zander /  barsch.



Sicher ist auch: wer "_billig_" kauft, kauft zweimal - was aber den Kauf einer "_günstigen_" Rute nicht ausschließt!

Man muss keine Harty Rise, Shimano Biomaster oder andere, ähnlich teuren Ruten nutzen um Fische zu fangen, das geht auch mit günstigen Modellen auch sehr gut.

Es gibt in der Preisklasse 50-100€ eine Menge gute Ruten zum Gummifischangeln, in der Klasse 40-50€ zwar nicht viele, aber auch das ist möglich.
Vor allem: die Mehrheit der Angler nutzt Ruten in der Klasse bis 80 bzw. 100€ - und die haben auch eine Menge Spaß beim Angeln und fangen ihre Fische...

Der TE möchte aus seinen ganz eigenen Gründen nicht viel Geld ausgeben und wenn man einen Ratschlag erteilen will sollte man versuchen auch irgendwo in der Nähe der Vorgabe zu bleiben - 150€ oder mehr gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## laxvän (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

@ asphaltmonster: absoluter Topbeitrag#6


----------



## wowa777 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Erstmals danke für all die zahlreichen Antworten.
Asphaltmonster hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Wenn ich momentan den Spielraum für eine 200€ rute hätte, würde es eine von fox rage oder sportex sein. -> geklärt
Ich besitze ruten von 1,80m - 5m... Also mit der Rutenlänge kann ich variieren. Darauf wollte ich auch nicht wirklich hinaus.
Ich möchte mir gerne eine rute bis 80€ kaufen, mit der ich das andere Ende der Schnur gut im blank fühlen kann, eine die mir gut standhält am Rhein( vom Ufer aus) mit 12er gufis und bis 24g jigs.
Man sollte den Köder auch ein gutes Stück werfen können.
Am liebsten wäre mir auch ein Kork Griff und und und.
Meine Anforderungen sind eventuell zu hoch, das mag sein. Aber durch eure Vorschläge/Ratschläge bzw Empfehlungen von euch kann ich bei dem ein oder anderen ein Kompromiss finden.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Wie schon gesagt: die weiter vorne verlinkte DAM Effzett SLR in 2,70m und Wg bis 60gr...

Da hast du alles, sogar den Korkgriff..


----------



## kernell32 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Bushwhacker!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

@wowa 
Was stört dich an der genannten DAM und der Sänger. Weiltest nicht die namenhaftesten sind?
Ich kann dir versichern, das ich im Frühjahr eine Rute gesucht habe und auch gesagt habe, das mir ne 35€ Rute zu billig ist. Nach Anfassen von vielen Ruten ist es dann doch die Sänger geworden. Klasse Rute. Die DAM ist ebenfalls von vielen Boardies genutzt. Schau sie dir an.

@ Asphalt wieder mal auf den Punkt gebracht.#6


----------



## Revilo62 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Der Beitrag von Asphaltmonster #6

Vielleicht ein Hinweis an den TE, die Ausgabe September der 
Zeitschrift "Raubfisch" hatte 18 Ruten fürs Zanderfischen im Test und ziemlich gut beschrieben, da waren auch Ruten der von Dir genannten Preisklasse dabei.
Leider kenne ich mich bei Ruten in den gewünschten und sicher auch üblichen Längen nicht aus, bei mir endet eine Zanderrute zum Jiggen bei 2,40 - 2,50 m.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## bennyhill (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



Andal schrieb:


> Zwei Thesen, die ich blind mitunterschreibe! #6


Etwas blind unterschreiben... [edit by Admin - Nettiquette]


----------



## mieze691 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

das mit der Rutenlänge muß jeder für sich selbst finden,ich habe mal in meiner Jugend mit der Länge von 1,60 meter angefangen und bin jetzt bei 2,70 meter angekommen. Außerdem kommt es darauf an wo ich Angle im ofenen Rheinstrom lang und in den Altrheinarmen meistens etwas kürzer.Zum Preis einer Angelrute mein Tipp es gibt Geschäfte die haben ihre Hausmarken da bekommt man für kleines Geld viel Rute


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Hinweis an den TE, die Ausgabe September der
> Zeitschrift "Raubfisch" hatte 18 Ruten fürs Zanderfischen im Test und ziemlich gut beschrieben,



Den Artikel habe ich auch gelesen - Sicherlich sind die Beschreibungen hilfreich, aber letzenendlich würde ich mich lieber auf die Aussage von Anglern wie du und ich verlassen als auf die von den werbegesteuerten Medien.



mieze691 schrieb:


> Zum Preis einer Angelrute mein Tipp es gibt  Geschäfte die haben ihre Hausmarken da bekommt man für kleines Geld viel  Rute


Das stimmt wohl - aber auch hier muß man mittlerweile sagen das es aufgrund vom Dollarkurs und dem Wissen um Geld verdienen mit Angelgerät in dem Preissegment bis 100€ VK beim Chinamann fast schon egal ist ob man eine Eigenmarke eines Händlers erwirbt oder das eines anderen Herstellers.
Einzig im Hochpreissegment gibt es da noch gravierende Unterschiede da der Zwischenhändler dann wegfällt da der Händler ja direkt beim Chinesischen Hersteller bestellt.


----------



## mieze691 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> Ich habe seit kurzer Zeit gefallen am jiggen / faulenzen gefunden. Nun möchte ich mir eine neue rute kaufen, am besten soll diese so günstig wie möglich sein...
> Ich angel am Rhein und habe meist gummifische(7-12cm) und einen jig Kopf mit(14-24)Gramm am Ende der Schnur. Geangelt wird auf zander / barsch.
> Wäre da die daiwa sweepfire dafür geeignet ? Oder könnt ihr mir was anderes empfehlen?



zum Jiggen ist die richtige Schnur wichtiger als alles andere


----------



## Angler9999 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



mieze691 schrieb:


> zum Jiggen ist die richtige Schnur wichtiger als alles andere




Erklär das bitte mal,

ich benutze meist "durchmesserangepasste" Schnur. Jetzt gibt es einige, die sagen, geh doch mit dem Schnurdurchmesser etwas höher. Der Effect ist, das die schwimmende Schnur den Jiggköder besser höher zieht und auch langsamer absinken lässt.


oder geh´bitte zwei Nummern dünner, damit der Strömungsdruck weniger ist.


Meinst du so was?

Leider fehlt bei dir die Erklärung. (das ist leider bei vielen Postern so)

Erklär das bitte mal.

danke


----------



## wowa777 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

@angler9999, mich stört Garnichts dran, ich werd sie mir mal anschauen gehen  alles gut


----------



## mieze691 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

mit richtige Schnur meinte ich den dehnungsfaktor deshalb meine empfehlung geflochtene Schnur man spürt auf jede entfernung den Fisch bzw. den Grund kontakt


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Etwas blind unterschreiben... Hier spiegelt sich sicher die feine Klinge der Kompetenz eines Möchtegern oder
> Pseudointellktuellen wieder...




Kannst du hier auch mal was Produktives beisteuern anstatt hier die ganze Zeit auf nichtswissenden Klug********r zu machen der zuviele Angelzeitschrifften gelesen hat???|rolleyes


----------



## Ruti Island (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



mieze691 schrieb:


> mit richtige Schnur meinte ich den dehnungsfaktor deshalb meine empfehlung geflochtene Schnur man spürt auf jede entfernung den Fisch bzw. den Grund kontakt




Tipp des Tages [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Wenn nicht sogar des Jahrhunderts...


----------



## Angler9999 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



wowa777 schrieb:


> @angler9999, mich stört Garnichts dran, ich werd sie mir mal anschauen gehen  alles gut



Sorry war von meiner Seite nicht bös gemeint.




@mieze691
Ich kenne keinen Angler, der mit Mono auf Zander fischt (jiggt). Schade, ich dachte ich könnte die beiden für und wieder nun diskutieren.


----------



## wowa777 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



mieze691 schrieb:


> mit richtige Schnur meinte ich den dehnungsfaktor deshalb meine empfehlung geflochtene Schnur man spürt auf jede entfernung den Fisch bzw. den Grund kontakt




Ich fische hauptsächlich geflochten


----------



## Josera (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Erstmals danke für all die zahlreichen Antworten.
> Asphaltmonster hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Wenn ich momentan den Spielraum für eine 200€ rute hätte, würde es eine von fox rage oder sportex sein. -> geklärt
> Ich besitze ruten von 1,80m - 5m... Also mit der Rutenlänge kann ich variieren. Darauf wollte ich auch nicht wirklich hinaus.
> Ich möchte mir gerne eine rute bis 80€ kaufen, mit der ich das andere Ende der Schnur gut im blank fühlen kann, eine die mir gut standhält am Rhein( vom Ufer aus) mit 12er gufis und bis 24g jigs.
> ...



Würde nach ner Gebrauchten alten Aspius ausschau halten bekommt man in der regel für 100kröten und die ist ihr Geld absolut wert und hat ne sehr sehr gute Rückmeldung und liebt Köpfe im Bereich von 15-25gr.


----------



## sam1000-0 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Hab die alte Aspius selber gefischt.Köpfe von 10 bis 14g ist das optimale an dieser Rute mit der man jagen kann.
Alles andere macht kein Spaß mehr.


----------



## Josera (12. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

würde ich so nicht sagen das richtige Tock kommt doch erst bei 17gr durch aber in dem Bereich läuft sie perfect habe sie 3 Jahre 3-4 mal die Woche gefischt und kann sie sehr gut einschätzen.


----------



## wowa777 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Kennt einer von euch die sportex black Stream ? 51-70gr ? Ist die gut ?


----------



## Angler9999 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Wäre schön, wenn du vor dem Fragen auch mal die Suche benutzen würdest.
Danke

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=16022525


----------



## wowa777 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Also ich habe mich jetzt entschieden mir eine Sportex rute zu holen! Würde mein Budget nun auch auf bis zu 150€ erhöhen! Was würdet ihr mir denn eher empfehlen ? Die Sportex black arrow oder die Sportex black Pearl ?


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*

Die Black Arrow hat eine eher klassische Aktion, die Black Pearl empfinde ich persönlich als einen tauben Stock.

Ergo: Ich fang mit beiden nicht viel an.


----------



## wowa777 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischrute für rhein*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die Black Arrow hat eine eher klassische Aktion, die Black Pearl empfinde ich persönlich als einen tauben Stock.
> 
> Ergo: Ich fang mit beiden nicht viel an.




Ich hatte beide noch nicht am Wasser in der Hand.... Ich sag mal so.. Ich angel damit auf zander/ hecht ... Am Rhein...

Oder kannst mir ne bessere empfehlen ?


----------

